# 10 week old pooing behind TV and on bed, help!!!



## npg1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all.

I got my kitten a week ago. He has had runny poo since I got him. The first day I brought him home he did a poo behind our TV stand in the lounge. Then he has been quite happy using his litter tray all week. I brought him a new tray on thursday, a covered one which he has been using fine, I put the old litter in the new tray.

Last night he did another poo behind the TV and this morning he did a poo on my little girls bed, why is he doing this?

I am abit concerned that he still has runny poo. It is normal poo colour but quite runny. I have been feeding him on Iams kitten wet food but want to get him onto Iams dry biscuits, he will eat these and im sure it will help with his poos. 

Do I just offer the biscuits and no meat anymore?

Any other advice would be great thanks.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Many cats get a bit loose when they change homes - it's caused by the stress - however, until he is firmed up please don't put into onto purely dry. Having the squits is dehydrating him now and putting him onto dry will only dehydrate him further -- kittens can die very quickly of dehydration. Imagine how humans deal with the runs - we are told to drink more - not told to only eat dry toast. Feeding him dry may help with the symptoms but not the cause. 

As he is so young (still a baby really) and has the runs he probably can't hold on long enough to get to the litter tray. I would place an extra litter tray in the living room and not let him into kids bedrooms etc before you have him a) sorted out and b) he's a bit older to be able to get to where the litter trays are without problems. Remember what it was like potty training your girl, often when she was playing I bet she got caught short and you did that lovely run to the toilet sometines with wee running out behind you where she couldn't hold it (or if she isn't trained yet - look what you have to look forward to!) - your wee boy is just the same. Keep a close eye on him all the time. When he starts to circle and squat pop him on the nearest tray. If you can't watch him - shut him in a room with a tray. 

Try lining the area behind the TV with slightly scrunched up kitchen foil - a lot of cats don't like the feel on their feet - some do, but it will at least make cleaning up easier. Wash your daughters bedclothes in bio washing powder otherwise the kitten will be able to smell where he has been even though you can't. 

For the runs - take him off all commercial food and give him plain cooked chicken for a few days, mix a little water in with it to make sure he is getting his fluids, and he should firm up nicely. Then reintroduce what ever food you want to give him slowly and see how he goes (personally -- I won't feed dry and recommend good quality high meat content food -- 50%+ meat, like Natures Menu, Ap-laws (though this isn't complete) Hi-life, Purely ([email protected]) -- they may seem more expensive but they eat less and you aren't paying for them to poop the rest out -- cats actually can not disgest carbs so you are literally paying for them to poop!But the choice is yours).


----------



## Pixi (Feb 23, 2010)

My kitten is doing the same, but just weeing.
During the day she's absoloutly fine to use the litter tray for wees and poops, but at night, she wee's on my bed :| 
It's kind of hard to keep a eye on her when shes asleep.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Pixi said:


> My kitten is doing the same, but just weeing.
> During the day she's absoloutly fine to use the litter tray for wees and poops, but at night, she wee's on my bed :|
> It's kind of hard to keep a eye on her when shes asleep.


I'm afraid it's probably because she is so young, she is fast asleep and needs a wee and just can't hold on to get to the tray - just like any youngster. You could try putting her in the smallest room with food, water and a tray until she is able to hold on more and then let her back in the bedroom. Do you have a tray in the bedroom too? It's a toughy - I don't let the cats in the bedroom at night so haven't had this problem - if you want her to sleep on the bed then you will probably have to try to snooze and be aware of her every movement until she is older. Or choose not to have her in the bedroom at all.


----------



## Pixi (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks spid.

I can tell when she want's to do because she does a distinctive meow so i quickly place hear near her box, yeah It's in my room. I have a large room and it's on the otherwise in a private area.
I'm going to see if she does it again tonight, if she does ill have to pop her in the bathroom with her toy's, food and water, bed and litter box during the night.

Hopefully she will grow out of it soon


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

What spid said...
And also if you use the biological washing powder to clean everywhere the kitten has "been" - not just the bedding but you can make a paste to scrub up behind the tv and anywhere else there has been an accident. This kills the enzyme in the poo and wee so even he cannot smell it x
And I know it seems back to front but with our kits (who at ppresent get dry for brekkie and wet for tea, and raw twice a week) the more biccies they eat the runnier they can be - wet food or raw meat, or at least a high percentage = solid poo - too many biccies = really runny runs! The mosters collaborated with the dog a couple of days ago - he opened the larder, they knocked the cat food down and they all shared - and lo and behold ppppplllllllllllleeeuuugh was the noise from litter tray, the smell was horrific, and guess who didn't get any tea :huh:


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

Just a though - is your bedroom upstairs and tv downstairs? I'd definitely consider another litter tray if your house is big. Mine isn't, and I have two sharing one and had sooo few accidents I'm very proud of them - we got them at 8 weeks - but the few we have had came mainly when I first moved the litter tray out of my dughter's bedroom, but were never repeated luckily thanks to the bio powder tip (coutesy of my mum, a long-term Cat Lady).
And what kind of litter do you use? The only other time accidents happened with ours was when I was using different non wood-based brands - the woodbased litter absorbs the smell sooo well (much more pkeasant for us humans too) for quite a long time, whereas I found within a couple of days the smell of ammonia and poo could be overpowering with the other brands. Despite the fact that we do have occasional little sawdust parties, it hoovers up easily and I'd trade the smell of the litter tray and finding poo behind the furniture, for a little sawdust, any day x


----------



## Debbie Louise (Feb 20, 2010)

Cats like to have a clean litter tray, you need to clean it every day, if it is very dirty some cats will poo out of the litter tray. If this is not the case you could try moving the litter tray, some cats will not use it if it is close to where they sleep or if it is near where they eat.


----------



## npg1 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for your replies everyone. 

Yesterday was good, apart from the accident in the morning. He has been very good.

I have put a tray upstairs as the house is quite big and I agree he probably cant hold on that long. I will try the foil too, thanks.

I am going to cook up the chicken for him today and try that.

Am I meant to empty the whole litter tray once a week or leave it? I take out all the poos and wees when he does them.


----------



## lady_r0gue (Jul 22, 2009)

I empty it totally once or twice a week and clean it out with washing up liquid and warm water, drain and dry it outside and refill. I just go by eye really - empty it when there's more decomposed ming than clean litter left - but as I said it doesn't seem to get to that point nearly as quickly with woodbased x


----------

